# Please help!!



## jackbobs (30 December 2015)

I'm in a terrible situation with my current yard, sadly I had to move from where me an my horses loved due to the yard loosing there grazing. I have a youngster and a horse who is ulcer prone so turn out is imperative. So I moved to a small livery yard near to home which wasn't ideal as the ménage is not fit for purpose but a sacrifice I was willing to make to ensure my horses got the turn out they need. I was promised an 8 acre field for my horses an that basically I can do what I wish with it ie trash it it's my problem. I've been very sensible with the field. I paddocked a small area for use in the winter months however the yard owner is not what I thought she is and started to be quite rude towards me. 4 weeks ago she took away our winter turn out privilege and I'm now left with 3 very miserable horses. My youngster is becoming dangerous to handle and my ulcer prone oap is dropping weight by the day. Does anyone know of any yards within a 15 mile radius of WA3 postcode? I have spent the past week driving round an all I can find is either yards that are full or they do not offer winter turn out. All I need is a place with a ménage and some kind of winter turnout. Any ideas are greatly received. My poor horses are well and truly fed up an it's breaking my heart. I'm not bothered about cost and I will consider a yard with no ménage if there's one I can hire nearby.


----------



## Makemineacob (30 December 2015)

Ditchfield's in penketh, it's at the bottom of Hall Nook. Helen who runs the yard is brilliant and there's no false promises. I was very happy with two of mine on livery there until I moved away from the area.  The only other place is willow park, opposite bold Heath equestrian centre. Changed hands since I was there (a good thing!) and they have a lot of land so all year turnout may be likely.


----------



## jackbobs (31 December 2015)

Hi thanks for your reply. I think Penketh may be a bit far il check it out though. Im desperate. I'm considering putting the youngster on grass livery somewhere. Don't know what else to do. Her legs are filling with being stuck in but I can no longer walk her in hand because she's just getting dangerous and it's not her fault.


----------



## Makemineacob (31 December 2015)

Hi OP, penketh is just 5 miles from WA3 but understand if you are on the opposite side of warrington and have to battle bridge foot etc.  I see WA3 seems to be birchwood area.  I don't know as many around there, what about Lowton area?  I would be popping to Robinsons also to see what they have on their boards.


----------



## vanrim (1 January 2016)

You say Willow Park has changed hands. Doesn't Ivan run it anymore?


----------



## Makemineacob (2 January 2016)

vanrim said:



			You say Willow Park has changed hands. Doesn't Ivan run it anymore?
		
Click to expand...

I think it has, it was up for sale a couple of years back and I had heard it had sold.


----------



## Makemineacob (2 January 2016)

Just had a text from a friend who says it hasn't sold, still run by the same people.  I must have got it confused as I remembered it being run by a bit of a battle axe older woman and don't remember someone called Ivan? Long time since I was there (many yards ago.... Lol).  Sorry Willow park if I've done you a disservice lol. Fabulous facilities if I remember rightly!!


----------



## Stack of gold (3 January 2016)

jackbobs said:



			I'm in a terrible situation with my current yard, sadly I had to move from where me an my horses loved due to the yard loosing there grazing. I have a youngster and a horse who is ulcer prone so turn out is imperative. So I moved to a small livery yard near to home which wasn't ideal as the ménage is not fit for purpose but a sacrifice I was willing to make to ensure my horses got the turn out they need. I was promised an 8 acre field for my horses an that basically I can do what I wish with it ie trash it it's my problem. I've been very sensible with the field. I paddocked a small area for use in the winter months however the yard owner is not what I thought she is and started to be quite rude towards me. 4 weeks ago she took away our winter turn out privilege and I'm now left with 3 very miserable horses. My youngster is becoming dangerous to handle and my ulcer prone oap is dropping weight by the day. Does anyone know of any yards within a 15 mile radius of WA3 postcode? I have spent the past week driving round an all I can find is either yards that are full or they do not offer winter turn out. All I need is a place with a ménage and some kind of winter turnout. Any ideas are greatly received. My poor horses are well and truly fed up an it's breaking my heart. I'm not bothered about cost and I will consider a yard with no ménage if there's one I can hire nearby.
		
Click to expand...

I may be able to help you in the next week or so. Send me your Phone no. and I will call you.


----------

